# Panic!



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Kiya just ate a raw chicken breast loaded with cayenne pepper. What do I do?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Call your vet or an emergency hotline??? Yikes! So sorry... 

I know some members of the forum have used a mixture to induce vomiting but I'm not sure when this is appropriate, hopefully someone else will have better advice. :-\


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

1-3 tablespoons of salt will induce vomiting if needed. 3 for an 80lb dog, 1 for a smaller dog. Administer outside as they heave almost immediately.......... 

Or, Electric soda crystals will achieve the same thing......


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

A few tablespoons of hydrogen peroxide will safely induce vomiting. I wouldn't worry though. Cayenne pepper is not dangerous to dogs and there are several members here that feed their pups a raw diet where chicken is in that diet. You may notice some irregular bowel movements tomorrow.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Don't worry homey, cayenne pepper will not harm your dog... Might produce some burning sensation in the stomach but it is not poisonous. 

Of course the vet will take you for a ride, Just to be SAFE $$$


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you everyone! She is wanting to play ball right now.. I think the Burning of the pepper will start soon. I'm going to watch her for now and be taking her out a lot!


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Counter surfing elimination is in full effect! I was so looking forward to eating that!


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

I remember when Huntet ate Serbian Hamburger patties my grandma makes called preskavica and it uses extremely hot peppers in it. Hunter was pretty sick feeling, moping around, restless, and crapping through the eye of a needle!!! Burned her a new bumhole! She was okay thankfully!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

MapleVizsla, we call that the "Johnny Cash".......... also termed "The Burning Ring Of Fire"...............   

Wo ho ho and the flames lept higher............


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ozkar said:


> MapleVizsla, we call that the "Johnny Cash".......... also termed "The Burning Ring Of Fire"...............
> 
> Wo ho ho and the flames lept higher............


Your calling my dogs.
Cash and June Cashs Ring of Fire.


----------

